

50+ Awesome CSS3 Techniques for Better Designs - Garbage
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2011/01/50-awesome-css3-techniques-for-better-designs/

======
atgm
I think CSS3 is absolutely awesome, but I worry about using it because it's so
new. I wonder how many people looking at my sites (here in Japan) will be
using browsers that render it properly. Statistics for my own homepage seem to
indicate that the vast majority don't...

